# DIY Background cleaning



## Jefftx88 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm interested in building a styrofoam background for my tank after having seen all the cools ones on the forum. However there is one question I have that i cannot seem to find an answer to. When siliconing the background to the aquarium wall does this keep water and debris from getting back there? Just seems that water could still get between the glass and styrofoam and grow algae that couldn't be cleaned without removing the background. Thanks for any help!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

When you silicone it to the back of the aquarium, you actually seal it alongside the boarders to prevent debris from getting behind it. If your concerned about that, another option would be to situate a powerhead so you have a continuous flow of water behind the background.


----------



## Jefftx88 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok that makes sense I'll be sure to silicone the borders along with the inner parts of the backing. Thanks for the help!


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

...I have a question on cleaning the background also. 
I clean and do water changes weekly, yes wc weekly, sometimes 2. Fish are HAPPY
So my question now, i scrub the tank walls occasionally when needed but if i did a diy background how often, if at all do you scrub it with a brush or something to get gunk off?¿ especially if itz like styrofoam or something, aren't you going to damage or possibly cause leaks behind it or leach particles from it etc..??? Just a curious question. 
It might be something i want to pursue.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It depends. If you prefer the algae-free look, then a light scrubbing once a week should suffice but that depends on your lighting and general maintenance.
To clean a DIY Styrofoam background, the best thing that I found is a soft bristle toothbrush. Depending upon the construction of the background, it should not sustain damage if the brush is used lightly. What happens it that the Drylok forms a thin coat over the Styrofoam, similar to drywall mud. It has the same liquid consistency but it hardens once cured. So, unless you really scrub down into the background, you're not going to damage it.

As far as leaching particles, the sealant should be fully cured between each coat so leeching will not be an issue. Leaks would also be a non-issue unless the background was physically damaged, e.g., falling rock, use of a python, etc...


----------



## Wackarnold_327 (Dec 6, 2011)

i too have a question. i have a pleco and am thinking of making a foam background out of "greatstuff pond" and painting it with Krylon with this harm my pleco?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Greatstuff is not harmful and can work. However, it's tough to get Spray paint to adhere to it. If the foam is exposed, there's a chance the paint will eat through it. If not, it will initially work, but over time the paint will flake off.


----------



## Wackarnold_327 (Dec 6, 2011)

is there a paint you would recommend?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It's difficult to get any kind of paint to adhere to Great Stuff. Great Stuff for Ponds is a dark charcoal color so you may just want to roll with that. For paint, your best bet would probably be Krylon Fusion. You can try to lightly roughed up the surface and that may work. Obviously test a small piece first.


----------

